# Made the big buy today



## Silverweasel (Aug 31, 2004)

After much consideration and thought, today I ordered a new JD 5205 with 522 loader. The 522 replaces the 521 which is being discontinued. I configured the machine as follows:

Limited Slip MFWD Axle
Folding ROPS
R4 Industrial tires front & rear
Single Rear SCV w/ Detented Float and Lever Control
Dual Mid SCV with Joystick Control
Telescoping Draft Links
Cold Weather Package
Horizontal Side Exhaust
Tool Box Kit

The dealer expects delivery around November 1. I tried out the JD 4720 and 4520 which were both very nice machines. However, the 5205 was the best option for my applications.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Congratulations on the new piece of green iron! Sounds like a sweet machine. :thumbsup: I noticed you spec'd. R-4 industrial tires. What are your planned uses for this tractor?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice machine be sure to post some pics when she arrives.

I'd be dieing waiting for Nov 1 to come.


----------



## Kenny (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice machine!! Almost identical to my 5205 MFWD. Any idea how the 522 FEL differs from the 521 FEL? I'm closing in on 50 HRS and have enjoyed every minute of it ( except sliding down a wet hill). Enjoy!!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

You mention side exhaust..why not vertical? Just curious. I have vertical on my Ford, and since it does need a new mufler and pipes I have seriously been considering running it down and along the bottom myself as well. I think the old nostalgia associated with a diesel or a tractor etc with a vertical exhaust is fast becoming history. Tractors for the most part do not look like tractors any more either. 

Congrats on yur new machine, sounds great.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Congrats on one hecka machine!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Really nice machine!!!
What are the intended uses for this? It looks like it will do almost anything required on a small to medium sized farm (100-200 acres)


----------



## Silverweasel (Aug 31, 2004)

*Newly ordered 5205*

When she arrives, the new green beast will be used for general agricultural purposes, rough cutting, landscaping, snow removal and road maintenance. The R4 industrial tires were selected as a compromise to balance these various uses. 
I presently own 80 acres of which most is wooded and am negotiating to buy another 110 acres of which 40 is forested.
As mentioned in my earlier post, the horizontal side exhaust was ordered as an option. All of the new Forty-Twenty series tractors have this feature. I work around oak trees with low hanging limbs and it's a safe conclusion that sooner or later I will contact one of these low hanging limbs with the exhaust stack. The other reason I ordered this option is that I can smell diesel fumes with the vertical stack, but much less so with the horizontal side exhaust.
Finally, the loader I ordered was the 522 which replaced the 521. Some of the key new features of the 522 (as compared with the 521) include:
1) A high-mast design on the 522 to provide better visibility and tire clearance. It also makes parking the loader very simple and easy to accomplish without tools.
2) The new 522 utilizes O-ring face seal fittings to reduce hydraulic oil leaks and improves line routing for better visibility.
3) The parking stands and bucket level indicator are included as base equipment and no longer an option.
4) The 522 Loader has two boom cylinder mounting positions ----one position for the 5020 Series and older utility tractors and one position for the 5005 Series tractors.
5) Heavy duty buckets have replaceable cutting edges.
6) A new bale and silage grapple is being offered to enable secure handling of round bales and more efficient handling of loose material.
7) Finally, a new trash grapple is being offered to provide a better method of handle loose material.

Delivery of the new green machine is now expected around mid-October. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Our calender shows it is your birthday today Silverweasel. Have happy birthday and a great day! :cheers: We never did hear if you received delivery of the 5205? Did you get the machine and how has it performed since you have owned it?


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I've noticed on several tractor nets, you people that order new JD's,, they seem to take an awful long time between order and delivery. You said ordered yesterday with delivery Nov 1st?.. That seems very, very excessive to me... Why is this only JD that has such lengthy wait times..


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Lamar, the original post date was 21 Sep 2004. So, he was looking at a 5 - 6 week delivery time. Now, we're all curious as to what transpired in the last almost 2 years.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I knw, as I said, on other tractor nets, in recent weeks, guys that oder form JD seem to have to wait real long times before getting their tractors.


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Maybe he is still waiting! 
:furious:


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Although this has nothing to do with the original post, Deere is having supply chain problems. Whether or not this is due to unanticipated demand, capacity, or just letting the bean counters take charge again. And, well you know if there is no excess inventory, then you will save a bundle -- conversely -- if you don't have inventory, then you will lose sales.

I hope it because of the first two reasons.


----------

